# Porriage



## Fiona 123 (Jan 17, 2010)

HiIs it ok to have porriage with IBS.. Is it a insoluable fibre?F x


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Made with oatmeal? Usually oats are considered soluble fiber.Safe...can't say, really every food is safe for some and not for others, but a fair number of people seem to do well with oatmeal.


----------

